# Trials and Tribulations



## mtpromises (May 27, 2013)

My divorce will be final before winter starts. I'm excited and hesitant all at the same time. I feel like I'm doing the right thing by ending this toxic mess (we no longer live together), but the hurt and pain is still present. Mainly I feel angry. My STBXH still has business deals with my father which mean I have to see him at least twice a month mainly less. Seeing him boils my blood. I cheated (and you can read my thread of the fall of my marriage by clicking my name) and so did he however I feel like a tiny iota of myself still yearns to be with him.

I have a new group of friends, I have full familial support from both sides, and I'm keeping myself busy with my new job and going to college however I still feel sad. I wanted our marriage to work despite everything.

I'm wondering if anyone has ever felt the same way while going through this process.


----------



## ICLH (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm sure you will find the majority of people here feel like you. Divorce is never the intent when you get married.


----------



## WatchmansMoon (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm sorry you're facing this. You're going through a process of grief, and it's good that you have a season that you're looking forward to. Fixating on the pain only drags it out further, so you're on the right track to keep looking for the positive as well as talking through the process here. Do you have supportive friends and family members near you? HUGS!


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Just read your previous thread....wow.

Are you still in IC? How is that going?


----------

